# my party last year



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was reading a thread of all your creative invites and figured I'd showcase mine since i got a good reaction from people last year...

I usually just send an Evite out around October 1, but had an idea to mess with my guests this year. 
I usually have a theme to my parties and since i am a big fan of the book/film i went with Stephen King's It. Most people i know are disturbed by clowns so i thought it would work great.

I found this pic:










I enlarged it, cut off the tag at the bottom and made it black and white except for the clown. I wanted it to be scary yet very subdued/subtle... giving a feeling of unease. He's just waving not very threatening. On the back i wrote:
_he thrusts his fists against the post yet insists he sees the ghosts he thrusts his fists against the posts yet insists he sees the ghosts_
(a device to help the main character from the book's stuttering problem)
over and over with no breaks in between, and then:
_we all float. 
down here._
and the date 10.27.07

I got big white envelopes and addressed my friends in big multicolored crayons like a child wrote them and left no return address. Mailed them out Sept 1.

A week later i found this from the movie:








(an old drawing the kids find revealing that pennywise had been in their town for hundreds of years)
I printed it out and singed the edges with a lighter. I wrote the following on the back:
_I am eternal, child.
I am the eater of worlds and of children.
I'm every nightmare you ever had, i'm your worst dreams come true.
I am everything you ever were afraid of..._
along with the url address:
Halloween 2007 | Rock's 6th Annual Halloween Ball
the site is still up if you want to check it out.

At this point i started getting the phone calls...
Most people thought it was creepy yet funny and figured out i was the culprit.
HOWEVER... one guy called his brother swearing it was he that sent it. The brother denied it but the victim was not convinced, it apparently started quite an uproar involving the whole family. Another girl filed paperwork with the USPS to track down the origin of the letters and found out what zip the were mailed from because she was so scared. Luckily i mailed them from outside my zip Muah hahaha! And finally one girl called the police because she thought it was a threat on her life or something.

Some people were mad, but got over it. I was very careful not to put anything graphic or threaten anyone with the first invite, but apparently it was creepy enough to make a few people freak out over it.

I hope you found my story interesting. No one was expecting something like this because the invite is usually on the computer. It was a lot of fun to pull off, but i'm afraid in order to top it this year i'm gonna need to send a human head or something haha.

your new friend, 
Rock

P.S. I can put some pics from the party up if you guys want...


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, impressive! I was never afraid of clowns until I saw the movie "It". I was done from that point on. REALLY CREEPY. My last party I handed out invites in costume and no one knew who I was....That was a blast. I listed the details in the invite thread.

Yep, that'll be hard to top!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I really want to see the save the date with the black and white backround, and colored clown!!!! Do you still have that to post a pic? That sounds EXCELLENT! I love that you created such a buzz in anticipation of your party!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

we loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pics so don't be shy with pics post all you have !


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I personally like what you did. I myself find there's nothing creepier than a clown. I'm not afraid of them, just kind of weirded out. I think those invites were awesome - it's funny to hear how different people reacted. I think someone on the forum used a ransom note type invite last year (they had pics and it looked really good). Def. post more pics and party pics asap and btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy Crap! That's awesome! 

I want to see pics!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

glad you guys dug my invites...
Since i had Pennywise as my mascot i extended the theme to make it an evil carnival. I had an idea to make the entrance look like a funhouse. So with some lumber and some help from friends i had this out front...








i lit it up with a spotlight and people said they almost crashed seeing at it as they looked for parking haha

I Don't have any pics but just inside the door was a vestibule that we filled the floor with balloons and had hundreds of helium balloons on the ceiling so it was hard to get through them. I had a boombox playing a loop of weird circus music in there too.


The tables had balloons and carved jack'olanterns on them and to continue the circus theme we did all finger foods. We had a popcorn cart and a hotdog rotisserie along with pizza, soft pretzels and buffalo wings. The hall had a long bar that was perfect for our needs.

Finally at the end of the room there was a stage that we put the DJ on and draped a huge clown face which i drew on black fabric with phosphorescent paint. When the blacklights went on it was a really cool effect.








i also bought LED lights that you put inside your balloons to make them strobe.
and of course i built a fog chiller to add some effect to the dance floor.



















me and my friends who helped make it possible... i was the joker to go with the clown theme...









i'm afraid most of the pics aren't of the props or decorations, but i can post some of the better costumes if anyone cares...

rock

p.s. not sure why the pics are so small on the post...


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

greattt. I won't sleep tonight. That has got to be the creeepiest picture of pennywise. I probaly would have flipped a lid if I got that in the mail having no idea what it was or who...or what it was from!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Those invites were awesome!! Thanks so much for sharing them. I love the entrance to your party too. Very very cool!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Rock- that is seriously F*d up! I love it!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm not at all sure that I could have walked under that clown into your party. 
Excellent job, all around!!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ahhh!*

That's terrifying! I think I might just pee myself a little if I got something like that. Brilliant! 


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------

